

MessageMe already has over 1M users, nabs $1.9M in funding - dakrisht
http://venturebeat.com/2013/03/19/messageme-funding/

======
dakrisht
Not really sure what to say about this, but congrats to these guys.

Two weeks in the App store, a monster raise, insane user base, not sure if
it's any different/better than WhatsApp or others. Seems like they took a lot
from Facebook's chat app, among other things. Proves you don't really have to
reinvent the wheel here but crazy, rapid user growth and a nice raise to get
them to the next level.

The constant high-profile funding of basic and regurgitated social apps is
difficult to comprehend.

